# 04 GTO and Superchips



## ThePrincipal (Jan 3, 2006)

I've had my 04 for about a year and a half. Installed Superchips about 8 months ago, and just had a real strange occurance. Turned on the car and the speedo starts bouncing from 0 to 120, then stops on 90. I put the car in gear, and the speedo sits in 200 until I reach 45 mph, then it registers correct speed. When the speed falls below 45, speedometer bounces from 0 to 200. When I stop, it registers 90. I reprogramed with Superchips, and it has been normal . Any similar or other happenings with Superchips? Any explanation?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I have no idea.

There is just so much electronically controlled on cars now, my personal opinioin is if you haven't been to school for it, and/or don't have the diagnostic equipment it's best left alone.

That said, I think a lot of people do modify the computer for power gains- - 

I realize this was absolutely no help:confused


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

I believe this TSB may be what your talkin' about.

found at:
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3392


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 050849003 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10013486 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Summary: 
SPEEDOMETER ERRATIC MOVEMENT FUEL GAUGE DOES NOT GO TO FULL AFTER FILLING ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE GAUGE READS HOT AND COOLANT TEMPERATURE LIGHT ILLUMINATES. *EH 
Check to Request Research.

Might be, might not be.

Monica


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Clear cut case of the gages acting up. Your Superchip installation has nothing to do with it. Visit your dealer and take a copy of the TSB with you.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Mine had similiar issues shortly after purchase without any mods. Reference the TSB and have the dealer fix.


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Clear cut case of the gages acting up. Your Superchip installation has nothing to do with it. Visit your dealer and take a copy of the TSB with you.


Yep happened to mine - 15 minutes outside of the dealers lot - scared the piss out of me. After the intital spike it hasn't happened since.


----------

